# OFFICIAL Hopkins vs Kovalev RBR THREAD. GTFIH



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

Hopkins UD. Kovalev gonna get force fed some BBC :deal


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Feh.

Nobody survives the Krushin' Russian.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

5am start in the UK :fire


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Early Sunday Morning:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hopkins will get stopped and the legend will be retired. New star is born,. War Kovalev. Can't wait. Just Hope there is no long term damage for the old man after he gets brutalized.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

How many more hours till it starts?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I like them both, but I think Kovalev will take it. The Krusher!!! :bbb


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Early Sunday Morning:


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Mable (Feb 27, 2014)

I think Kovalev closes the show around round 9, if not a little earlier. I mean jesus Bernard isn't much younger than me and I can't take shots like that. Last week I bumped my head on the cupboard door and my legs stiffened. Kovalev will be Bernard's cupboard door.

What the fuck are you talking about Mable? You started off well... but then you trailed off again. Nobody is ever going to take you seriously. Stupid, Stupid, STUPID!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"Kovalev will be Bernard's cupboard door."

QFT, Mable, QFT !


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Theron said:


> How many more hours till it starts?


About 6 more hours until Hopkins takes a career ending beat-down and KO loss.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

shenmue said:


> About 6 more hours until Hopkins takes a career ending beat-down and KO loss.


Get outta here with that, Hops got this


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Theron said:


> Get outta here with that, Hops got this


Bad news pal, he ain't fighting Shumenov tonight, Killer Krusher Kovalev is a different animal. KO incoming. Hope you enjoy like i will.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop getting knocked out cold in round 1.
I'm calling it right now.
tonight he gets embarassed and sent to the retirment home.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop getting knocked out cold in round 1.
> I'm calling it right now.
> tonight he gets embarassed and sent to the retirment home.


Maybe not round 1 but possibly in the first 4 rounds. Going to be hard to watch for Hopkins fans, hell of a career though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop is a dick
A total dick.
tonight will be beautiful


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Fuckklkkken innnnn. Going to see if I can time my break to maybe watch the fight on my phone. Hope it will work, should've just called in sick.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop is a dick
> A total dick.
> tonight will be beautiful


You are going to have a very enjoyable night. Hopkins has picked the wrong foe this time.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

shenmue said:


> You are going to have a very enjoyable night. Hopkins has picked the wrong foe this time.


I know man, just can't wait


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I have money on Kovalev in rounds 3, 8, 9, rounds 4-6 and by decision (Hopkins might survive despite getting knocked down multiple times).


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> I have money on Kovalev in rounds 3, 8, 9, rounds 4-6 and by decision (Hopkins might survive despite getting knocked down multiple times).


He is not surviving, if anything he quits if it gets obvious he has no chance.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

shenmue said:


> You are going to have a very enjoyable night. Hopkins has picked the wrong foe this time.


That's not really fair to Hopkins. You are acting as if it's a cherry pick gone wrong. Hopkins picked the most dangerous foe out there and deserves full credit for it.
Also even the old ass Hopkins who fought Pavlik? Utterly fucking dismantle Kovalev. This Hopkins is like 6 years OLDER than that old shot version. So Kovalev should KO Hopkins. But no version of Kovalev touches the Hopkins who schooled Tarver.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop is gonna get caught early with a left to the body.
He is going to try to tie up, Kovalev with step back, Bhop will come in with the bull rush and eat a right uppercut and fall to his ass.
He'll get up at 8 or 9, try to play possume and do his flurry and tie up.
He will eat another right and drop to the ground unconscious.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> That's not really fair to Hopkins. You are acting as if it's a cherry pick gone wrong. Hopkins picked the most dangerous foe out there and deserves full credit for it.
> Also even the old ass Hopkins who fought Pavlik? Utterly fucking dismantle Kovalev. This Hopkins is like 6 years OLDER than that old shot version. So Kovalev should KO Hopkins. But no version of Kovalev touches the Hopkins who schooled Tarver.


You misread me here, i admire the fact that he has chosen Kovalev he could have defend his titles vs the Shumenovs of this world way into his 50's but he has bitten off more than he can chew here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop is gonna get caught early with a left to the body.
> He is going to try to tie up, Kovalev with step back, Bhop will come in with the bull rush and eat a right uppercut and fall to his ass.
> He'll get up at 8 or 9, try to play possume and do his flurry and tie up.
> He will eat another right and drop to the ground unconscious.


Kovalev throws uppercuts? I must have missed that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Time to be champions Nick.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Fucking TV channels from Brazil, not a single one wanted to bought the rights for this fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Fucking TV channels from Brazil, not a single one wanted to bought the rights for this fight.


Thought you all had a huge boxing base.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Krusher going to get krushed


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thought you all had a huge boxing base.


Fox Sports will show some boxing mexican card at the time but not this and they showed B-Hops last two fights :huh.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thought you all had a huge boxing base.


We got him sorted. No worries.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

MODS - Please merge this thread with the thread I created WEEKS ago or delete this thread - thanks!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Fox Sports will show some boxing mexican card at the time but not this and they showed B-Hops last two fights :huh.


Yeah I'm watching that mexican card, the B-hop fight is coming on too late.



Cableaddict said:


> We got him sorted. No worries.


Cool of you all helping Vic out.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> MODS - Please merge this thread with the thread I created WEEKS ago or delete this thread - thanks!!


You mean your "Ben Hopkins" thread? :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You mean your "Ben Hopkins" thread? :rofl :rofl :rofl


dude even trying to tag IB in his thread title like IB is a active member here. SMH


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I still can't figure out who "Kovaluev" is.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

People are seduced by punching power, which is all well and good when you can find the target.

Kovalev doesn't have the dimensions to deal with Hopkins.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah I'm watching that mexican card, the B-hop fight is coming on too late.
> 
> Cool of you all helping Vic out.


I tend to agree with you btw on Kovalev stopping Hopkins early... but I was wrong before when picking against BHop.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> dude even trying to tag IB in his thread title like IB is a active member here. SMH


Man I am just trying to help fuck you - I got the thread started earlier I add Intentnaitonal butt's name because I was hopinghe gets alerts and comes to help can't wait to see your shit scorecard let me guess it's already filled out


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Pavlik was going to stop Hopkins too.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Pavlik was going to stop Hopkins too.


Doesn't mean Kovalev fails as well. Pavlik was an alcoholic in training for that fight, fame got to his head. Wasted career really.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Man I am just trying to help fuck you - I got the thread started earlier I add Intentnaitonal butt's name because I was hopinghe gets alerts and comes to help can't wait to see your shit scorecard let me guess it's already filled out


I haven't started a RBR in damn near 7months.
If you were active here you would know that.
bball and others have done an exceptional job picking up the slack though.
We don't need IB here to get traffic or activity.
IB is at ESB, if you want him go there.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Man I am just trying to help fuck you - I got the thread started earlier I add Intentnaitonal butt's name because I was hopinghe gets alerts and comes to help can't wait to see your shit scorecard let me guess it's already filled out


Chill, dude. It's all good.

- The new guy always has to take his lumps!

Good to have you here.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Pavlik was going to stop Hopkins too.


Called the Pavlik fight spot on but I'm going for Kovalev in this one. Kovalev is a natural light-heavyweight and Pavlik wasn't, he's more dedicated to his craft with less distraction, hits harder both P4P and obviously with the extra natural weight, and Bernard is full 6 years older which as we know at his age, is a lot. I think Kovalev is better offensively than Pavlik ever was anyway to be fair, as a puncher.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Chill, dude. It's all good.
> 
> - The new guy always has to take his lumps!
> 
> Good to have you here.


Lumpz?? WTF fI got the same join date as you man???


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

117 posts.


Dude......


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopkins is a mountain top water drop.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

My heart says Hopkins, but my head says Kovalev.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Danny said:


> Called the Pavlik fight spot on but I'm going for Kovalev in this one. Kovalev is a natural light-heavyweight and Pavlik wasn't, he's more dedicated to his craft with less distraction, hits harder both P4P and obviously with the extra natural weight, and Bernard is full 6 years older which as we know at his age, is a lot. I think Kovalev is better offensively than Pavlik ever was anyway to be fair, as a puncher.


You pick fights really well Danny, so I'll look forward to discussing it with you after. :good


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey man I am not angrey I just tried ot help and whatever, sorry to blow up it jsut whoever the bitch that set up this thread didnt do a search and the mods didn't help - i cam to this site because ESB went bad after it changed I got banned for posting this historic picture of Henry Amrstrong










and the gay mods flipped out - sorry to everyone I really enjoy this site better than ESB, hoep this site does well whatever, over it - LET'S GET ON WITH THE FIGHT


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Hey man I am not angrey I just tried ot help and whatever, sorry to blow up it jsut whoever the bitch that set up this thread didnt do a search and the mods didn't help - i cam to this site because ESB went bad after it changed I got banned for posting this historic picture of Henry Amrstrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I uh... yeah...

I thought you were serious about your Ben Hopkins vs. Kovaluev InternationalButt thread, but now I know you are a terrible troll. I feel duped.

Grabbing my coat, as they say.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Are we even close to it starting?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

About three hours from the inevitable.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> About three hours from the inevitable.


Yep b-Hop going to sleep


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep b-Hop going to sleep


Hopkins is getting put down tonight, I just hope it aint too brutal.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Right. I'm off to bed.

I want, and expect, Kovalev to win but I genuinely don't care who wins. I'm just glad this fight is happening and we have Hopkins to thank for that. Even if he loses let's not forget that he wasn't pressured into this fight, he sought it out. This is a win for the fans, a possible historic fight and a possible epic passing of the torch. Whether Hopkins wins or loses he will have been there, giving us what we wanted. If Kovalev wins, then I hope that he thanks B-Hop for the opportunity. Putting fanboyism aside, this is the kind of fight us fans want yet rarely get. It's a moment to behold. Godspeed to both of them.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yep b-Hop going to sleep


Them si-reens is callin' !


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

That aint armstrong anyway but uh, whut hhahhaa wasnt expecting that


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> Right. I'm off to bed.
> 
> I want, and expect, Kovalev to win but I genuinely don't care who wins. I'm just glad this fight is happening and we have Hopkins to thank for that. Even if he loses let's not forget that he wasn't pressured into this fight, he sought it out. This is a win for the fans, a possible historic fight and a possible epic passing of the torch. Whether Hopkins wins or loses he will have been there, giving us what we wanted. If Kovalev wins, then I hope that he thanks B-Hop for the opportunity. Putting fanboyism aside, this is the kind of fight us fans want yet rarely get. It's a moment to behold. Godspeed to both of them.


:happy:cheers:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopkins is going down and he is going down hard and ugly.
Bhop fans brace yourself. it is happening tonight.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hopkins is going down and he is going down hard and ugly.
> Bhop fans brace yourself. it is happening tonight.


nawhh


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hopkins is going down and he is going down hard and ugly.
> Bhop fans brace yourself. it is happening tonight.


This. Surprised at you Bama, though. You must be getting old... I still remember the ridiculous 120-108 to the black guy attitude you used to always have.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kieran said:


> This. Surprised at you Bama, though. You must be getting old... I still remember the ridiculous 120-108 to the black guy attitude you used to always have.


Thats in your mind, like most euros you put your own prejudice on others.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kieran said:


> This. Surprised at you Bama, though. You must be getting old... I still remember the ridiculous 120-108 to the black guy attitude you used to always have.


Thats not Bama, no fucken way. Gay mafia must've taken him...powerful gay men don't take kindly to being outed. I hope you're ok Bama...wherever you are...


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Thats in your mind, like most euros you put your own prejudice on others.


Makes an unfounded generalisation about me and then projects it onto a whole continent :lol:

Your cards on ESB were universally acknowledged as a complete joke regardless of colour or nationality. They were clearly racially biased. Based on your prediction tonight, I thought you were moving away from being a contrarian racist troll, but I was obviously wrong. Anyway, I don't want to get into a debate with you on this, because you always need the last word, and it would just go on all night if I indulge you. Bama, enjoy the fight, and have a good evening.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop is a dick
> A total dick.
> tonight will be beautiful


In surprised at that. I would have taken you for a massive Hopkins fan.

I agree though, he's getting taken out. I reckon in 5 or 6 though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Makes an unfounded generalisation about me and then projects it onto a whole continent :lol:
> 
> Your cards on ESB were universally acknowledged as a complete joke regardless of colour or nationality. They were clearly racially biased. Based on your prediction tonight, I thought you were moving away from being a contrarian racist troll, but I was obviously wrong. Anyway, I don't want to get into a debate with you on this, because you always need the last word, and it would just go on all night if I indulge you. Bama, enjoy the fight, and have a good evening.


You insult me and cry when I call you out for what you are, then act like this was actually a debate about a issue and not you insulting me.
LOL
You need help son.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Hopkins is going down and he is going down hard and ugly.
> Bhop fans brace yourself. it is happening tonight.


Oh yea, like Kovalevs trainer said. Paint it however you want, the dude is 50. Its gonna be brutal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Oh yea, like Kovalevs trainer said. Paint it however you want, the dude is 50. Its gonna be brutal.


John david Jackson is going to let that pimp hair down tonight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> John david Jackson is going to let that pimp hair down tonight.


I say about 4 or 5 rounds of testing out the waters and then it will end badly for BHOP. Kind of looking forward to it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been saying it for a while, long before the fight was announced. Kovalev is the true don of the light heavyweight division. I wouldn't be surprised if Kovalev hospitalizes Hopkins. 

Hopefully afterwards we get Ward-Kovalev


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Just to remind you guy who have unreasonable expectations for Hopkins, he lost to Dawson 2 years ago. Calm your tits.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Just to remind you guy who have unreasonable expectations for Hopkins, he lost to Dawson 2 years ago. Calm your tits.


Completely outclassed by Dawson and had to resort to his ugly fake foul cries and the bogus injury just to get out of it..


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins disagreed that he lost the decision against Dawson


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> In surprised at that. I would have taken you for a massive Hopkins fan.
> 
> I agree though, he's getting taken out. I reckon in 5 or 6 though.


Probably wouldn't guess he also loves Fleetwood Mac, his favorite movie is Alex Proyas' Dark City and one of his favorite basketball players is a tranny chaser. Also rates Larry Bird over Michael Jordan.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sooo,,, how about that baxin' ? :lol:

Vyacheslav Shabranskyy looking really good here, though his opponent evidently didn't come to fight.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You insult me and cry when I call you out for what you are, then act like this was actually a debate about a issue and not you insulting me.
> LOL
> You need help son.


Bama, if hand-on-heart your cards on ESB were an entirely honest reflection of your perception of fights then I apologise for implying you have a racial bias in favour of black fighters. However, I think often you were deliberately trolling along racial grounds just for a reaction. Please do not imply that I am a racist because I am not. Also don't call me a 'Euro' because referring to someone as a Euro is like calling somebody an 'earthling' - it is such a broad term that it is essentially meaningless and delineates nothing other than your own ignorance.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Probably wouldn't guess he also loves Fleetwood Mac, his favorite movie is Alex Proyas' Dark City and one of his favorite basketball players is a tranny chaser. Also rates Larry Bird over Michael Jordan.


It's a trap mate. It's all a cunning trap.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Bama, if hand-on-heart your cards on ESB were an entirely honest reflection of your perception of fights then I apologise for implying you have a racial bias in favour of black fighters. However, I think often you were deliberately trolling along racial grounds just for a reaction. Please do not imply that I am a racist because I am not. Also don't call me a 'Euro' because referring to someone as a Euro is like calling somebody an 'earthling' - it is such a broad term that it is essentially meaningless and delineates nothing other than your own ignorance.


I stand by what I said.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Sooo,,, how about that baxin' ? :lol:
> 
> Vyacheslav Shabranskyy looking really good here, though his opponent evidently didn't come to fight.


Where are they showing the undercard?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> It's a trap mate. It's all a cunning trap.


:rofl


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bernard should bring back his old nickname "The Terror"


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Where are they showing the undercard?


The start time is ridiculously late for this shit. I don't even live on the East Coast, much less Europe. It's still fucking stupid... The fight is in Jersey? Why the fuck so late.


----------



## OttkeRuiz (Jun 5, 2013)

Chico where in NC are you? I'm Durham - didn't bother to look up where the fight was playing aroudn town, which is why I'm refreshing my RBR in this shithole.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Yo, somebody hook me up with a stream - I'm struggling here (no ban). Thanks.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

OttkeRuiz said:


> Chico where in NC are you? I'm Durham - didn't bother to look up where the fight was playing aroudn town, which is why I'm refreshing my RBR in this shithole.


Im in Charlotte man, they don't even know what good boxing here is. I don't even bother. Go to the big fights in theaters thats all.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Man this is it.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Where are they showing the undercard?


I'm watching it on BoxNation.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm watching it on BoxNation.


Ahh shit. That explains it.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright just got home. Any good undercard fights tonight?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

There will be a time in which the old man looks like an old man, its coming.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Alright just got home. Any good undercard fights tonight?


Abregu is fighting Sadam Ali.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Checking in. :cheers


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

MrBiggerthan said:


> There will be a time in which the old man looks like an old man, its coming.


I doubt it. Hopkins will shock the word tonight...again. He picked Kovalev for a reason.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I doubt it. Hopkins will shock the word tonight...again. He picked Kovalev for a reason.


It doesnt matter if Kovalev lands clean, anywhere he lands on Bernards old body is gonna be too much for him to take. I havent picked against him in a while but Kovalev will destroy him, Stevenson probably also.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Woke up from my nap and they been talking for 30mins ffs

Is Sadam Ali any good?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins is a bit of a cunt, and its better for boxing as a whole if he loses. If he wins I can just picture the MMA **** using this 50 year old World Champ as a tool to discredit the sport.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

IF Hopkins makes it past 5 Rds... Kovalev is fucc'd


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

KO!!!

signing in


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Hopkins is a bit of a cunt, and its better for boxing as a whole if he loses. If he wins I can just picture the MMA **** using this 50 year old World Champ as a tool to discredit the sport.


Well fuck them anyway, what do they know, it just makes Hopkins that much greater.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Holy fuck so excited for this fight. We have had some horrible dry spells this fall. It should pick up some finally.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Hopkins is a bit of a cunt, and its better for boxing as a whole if he loses. If he wins I can just picture the MMA **** using this 50 year old World Champ as a tool to discredit the sport.


That 'sport' has enough concerns with trying to relevant.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

saul_ir34 said:


> Holy fuck so excited for this fight. We have had some horrible dry spells this fall. It should pick up some finally.


Same, this is the most ive been excited for a fight since Matthysse vs Garcia

i had 2 dreams about Kovalev beating Hopkins during the week lol i cant wait


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev gonna put BHop to sleep.
I've been waiting for this since Tito


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Holy fuck so excited for this fight. We have had some horrible dry spells this fall. It should pick up some finally.


Yeah same feels like ages since a big anticipated fight like this.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Abregu is gonna KO Ali something fierce.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

War hopkins! He's gonna do it


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice little warm up looking forward to seeing what Sadam's got.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ali is small weighing in at 150. Means he should be able to make 140 easily. 10 pounds is alot when facing a big puncher like Abregu.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> I doubt it. Hopkins will shock the word tonight...again. He picked Kovalev for a reason.


since when has bernard hopkins went about picking his opponents?

bernard is the current ibf and wba champ who is going to fight the current wbo champ


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abregu is a very underrated Bradley win.
Was his first fight at WW if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

WAR Abregu


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Whys this shit coming on so late?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Abregu by KO


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

To be honest I think this is too quick a step up for Sadam, but I give him props. Really puts him on the map if he can pull it off.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

A fascinating fight.

Abegu is aggressive, and very fast, but he also has sloppy defense.

Ali is light-fisted but has excellent skills.

Yowsa !


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Hopkins is a bit of a cunt, and its better for boxing as a whole if he loses. If he wins I can just picture the MMA **** using this 50 year old World Champ as a tool to discredit the sport.


nah theres been an mma champ in his late 40s


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this shit is taking too damn long. who knows why this bullshit is so late


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I have though Ali was garbage since his premire fights on ESPN.
He does nothing well at all on top of having no power and a questionable chin


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Malignaggi is ringside supporting Sadam Ali.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

is Smoger the ref for the main event...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> this shit is taking too damn long. who knows why this bullshit is so late


Buncy said the room was actually dark for an hour, after the earlier undercard fights.

Something must have happened with the fighters. 
Maybe BHOP came to his senses, and was halfway to Tiajuana before they found him & dragged him back. :lol:


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins is one of my all time favorites but he is going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Anyone got a link?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> is Smoger the ref for the main event...


Nah Smoger is in Philly on the NBC card


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> this shit is taking too damn long. who knows why this bullshit is so late


Fo real, its going to be 5am here when the fight starts. It takes a big fight for me to stay up now and not record, this is one...:bbb


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking for a fluvial stream of sediment with HBO commentary please.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abregu starting to land. 
The end is drawing near for Ali's night.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Guesses as to ring size? Seems a bit on the large size for the hometown guy.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

This looks like a fucken sparring match...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Dan Rafael is excited



> @danrafaelespn
> 
> Whoppi Goldberg is ringside! #HopkinsKovalev #boxing


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Abregu ain't impressing me @Bogotazo


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Buncy said the room was actually dark for an hour, after the earlier undercard fights.
> 
> Something must have happened with the fighters.
> Maybe BHOP came to his senses, and was halfway to Tiajuana before they found him & dragged him back. :lol:


Hopkins spaceship had to land somewhere...


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

this fight is pretty boring, honestly. not great to watch. would be nice if Abregu croaked him real quick


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Goldberg haha thats unexpected


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Hopkins spaceship had to land somewhere...


That ship is crashing tonight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

If I knew Abregu was fighting, I would have taken a nap. Time to make some coffee.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It would be nice for B-Hop to come in to Dr. Octagon's "Earth People".


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So Kovalev loads his gloves


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

this shit shoulda been a 8 rounder


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop already bitching and moaning about tampered gloves.
roy is waiting for the Bhop KO tonight too.
Can't wait.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Instead of making whole cards of mismatches they need to make them as co main events just to lift the mood

A Garcia vs Salka type fight would have me pumped even more for the main event


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Abregu seems unwilling to take a shot in order to get inside. That's not like him. Weird.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abregu is beyond shot dude just hurt by fucking Ali. SMH.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> It would be nice for B-Hop to come in to Dr. Octagon's "Earth People".


Great track, Great album.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wonder if Abregu had to cut massive weight for this fight.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

& "Boom goes the dynamite"...
great shit by Ali.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Ali going to work. that surprised me


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Knock this Mitch out


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ali vs. Mayweather


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Abregu starting to land.
> The end is drawing near for Ali's night.


:lol:


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Abergu gonna get stopped by feather fisted Ali, smh


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ali is gonna shut him out :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Abregu ain't impressing me @Bogotazo


He was drugged, obviously. A near epidemic in boxing. They were tranquilizing Argentine cattle in a field near the airport prior to his flight, and someone yelled "what about Abregu?" at the precisely wrong time, leading to the unfortunate state you find him in at the moment.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Abregu looking horrible. Not jist because he is outclassed in skill but because he like in the Bradley fight does not push hard like a Maidana would.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Abregu I remember used to be more active more like Salido except very awkward.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Abregu sucks. So good to see this. I hope I never see him fight again.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Abregu is beyond shot dude just hurt by fucking Ali. SMH.


He was hurt badly by Bradley too, bad chin


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Abregu sucks. So good to see this. I hope I never see him fight again.


Word. Never been impressived by the guy, clearly the lesser of the Argentine contenders around these weights. He is looking like a straight up jobber tonight.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

This fight is fucking awful...


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

the wait is fucking killing me
please bhop


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I can see one right hand ending Ali


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Ali looked a little gassed there the last 45 seconds..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Everytime by lesser comp I've seen Ali stunned.
They must have saw Abregu was shot in sparring.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Abregu is done!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Abregu is done.
Ali gonna fool a lot of people from this fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

what the hell is going on?


----------



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

OttkeRuiz said:


> MODS - Please merge this thread with the thread I created WEEKS ago or delete this thread - thanks!!


Straightener?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

good performance


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

That is a good performance, he sat down on punches when he needed to


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bizarre fight 

Really good performance by Ali though, can't take credit away from him


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm getting sleepy, when is the Hop fight gonna start?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bit early for my liking.

Great performance by Ali. He is a talent. 

Ali - algieri would be fun.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

abregu is done


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Man Abregu got his shit pushed in...
props to Ali.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> I'm getting sleepy, when is the Hop fight gonna start?


20 minutes


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ok that ending got me pumped now, I can see the commentator shouting like that alot in the Hopkins fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Ali Vs. Danny Garcia


The battle of "Fuck them both"


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ali bomaye


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

First time watching Ali. Not really impressed. He has some good spoiler tactics to win rounds but that wont be enough against the elite. Maidana avenges Argentina and so does Matthysse.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ali gonna be a easy win for any of the gatekeeper and elite WWs.
Might be a good fight for Berto to take.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I dunno why some of you are still shitting on Ali. That was a legit win.

This kid declared himself tonight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Impressive win by Ali


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Time.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

good perfomance by saddam. abregu is a decent opponent


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Bit early for my liking.
> 
> Great performance by Ali. He is a talent.
> 
> Ali - algieri would be fun.


Vargas too


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ali gonna be a easy win for any of the gatekeeper and elite WWs.
> Might be a good fight for Berto to take.


Berto KO :yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

can't wait to see Bhop go night night.
He is gonna be asleep on that canvas worse than Kassi was from Mansour


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Had to change to hbo. Can't stand boxnation.


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

anyway to watch this on a phone lads? been called into work! mother fuckers gonna make me miss bhop old man kovalev.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't lie I can't wait to see B-Hop get sparked tonight. I used to like him a bit, but its so easy to see through his shit now. Dudes a pos.


----------



## Salonius (Aug 31, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Had to change to hbo. Can't stand boxnation.


Stream link?


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

did Roy just call BHOP a ****?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Both put on 3 pounds after that IBF weigh-in


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck I just hope Hopkins doesnt get embarrassed tonight. I have alot of respect for him.

Kovalev is no Pavlik. He actually knows how to box and his body shots is what makes him so fucking deadly.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

The masks on!!!!!


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

We're they chanting Allah Akbar then?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Kovalev looking relaxed.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

hope Hopkins doesn't try to fake his way out and takes his beating fair


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Bunce talks so much shit. Nasa need to send a rocket to the moon to fetch bhops after this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

corny ass mofo coming out to xfiles theme and Migos "fight night"
SMH


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Salonius said:


> Stream link?


http://ibrod.tv/hbo-tv-online.html

It's a minute behind BN

BN

http://www.wiz1.net/channel46

You can make the bottom link full screen (as you can with the top)


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hopkins has to knock down kovalev early if he is to have a chance. 

if he hasnt cut kovaev with a headbut or a knockdown bernard will be looking only to survive the 12 rounds


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

lets go BHOP.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

:bbb


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Fuck I just hope Hopkins doesnt get embarrassed tonight. I have alot of respect for him.
> 
> Kovalev is no Pavlik. He actually knows how to box and his body shots is what makes him so fucking deadly.


Pavlik was a legit champion dude. Pavlik had very good skills and have become fucking underrated as Hell.
He knocked out Prime Taylor and did very very well against Prime Martinez despite being half drunk.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is too good to be true, please dont end in a dumb way

Kovalev looks nervous


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> corny ass mofo coming out to xfiles theme and Migos "fight night"
> SMH


:lol: Enjoy it


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

it's here OMG WAR HOPKINS i'm so scared


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hahaha fuck sake Hopkins. This fucking alien shit is too much.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> http://ibrod.tv/hbo-tv-online.html
> 
> It's a minute behind BN
> 
> ...


Awesome was lookign for HBO


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Hook! said:


> it's here OMG WAR HOPKINS i'm so scared


:lol:


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Who was Kov's draw with?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe Al Haymon didn't find a way to fuck this fight up as well !


He we go .....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so hyped.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruck you BHop.
Cant wait to here Roy Jones laugh and say "Jim he isn't getting up"


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Roy calling BHop an old slick ****.....:rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Trail said:


> Who was Kov's draw with?


Boone


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Feels like I've been waiting forever for this fight to happen. I hope Hopkins gets crushed tonight:bbb


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Lets gooooo
i love baxinnn


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

aw shit


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Ruck you BHop.
> Cant wait to here Roy Jones laugh and say "Jim he isn't getting up"


Roy wants him to get sparked so bad hahaha:lol: Makes him bearable to listen to tonight.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Pavlik was a legit champion dude. Pavlik had very good skills and have become fucking underrated as Hell.
> He knocked out Prime Taylor and did very very well against Prime Martinez despite being half drunk.


Pavlik was a decent MW in a weak era. He happened to match up very well with the 2nd best mw in Taylor. He was seconds away from becoming irrelevant at me in the first Taylor fight. Hell Miranda was highly regarded then man.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Theron said:


> Awesome was lookign for HBO


It's a minute lag on their online TV thing, remember...don't spoil your fun jumping on here inbetween rounds as some of the BoxNation guys might give spoilers away. BN fight - just touched gloves.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

here we go!


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Hopkins probably gonna make Kovalev look stupid.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Night night Bhop


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:


I'm nervous as fuck dude. This is amazing........It's been a while since this kind of tension.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't believe this fight is happening.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ring is so fcking big!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

War Bhop. wish I was watching. Making history win or lose.

I meeting RJJ next week, will ask about Bhop for trolling purposes


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh Hopkins got sat down!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop dirty already.
Down Bhop
LOL


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lmaooooo yes look at the ground hopkins.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Uo oh!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> BHop is a dick
> A total dick.
> tonight will be beautiful


I got Bhop UD in the hardest fight in his career.

Believe!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

shit.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Eww chick on the left..looks like Mr. ed


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Come on Kovalev beat that ass. 
Finish this mofo


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

its early but imo hopkins whole goal at this point is to make it 12 rounds


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Did Hopkins not know Halloween was last week?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT


off balanced if anything.

terrible start by hops.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

10-8 KO


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

kovalev looks MASSIVE in comparison.

10-8 kov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> its early but imo hopkins whole goal at this point is to make it 12 rounds


it aint going 12


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BHop in survival mode already, end it Kovalev!!!


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

or not.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT
> 
> off balanced if anything.
> 
> terrible start by hops.


Off balance my white ass. Hook right on the temple.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

If Hopkins gets used to his power, you never know...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

The power could keep Hopkins hands at home...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

30-27 Kovalev


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Come on Kovalev beat that ass.
> Finish this mofo


I would have never thought you would cheer against a slick brotha....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopkins , of course, looks old.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

20-17


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2 rounds to nothing Kovalev.
20-17


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalev 3:0 up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop done. LOL
Bhop gonna find a way to check out now


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

pushing now...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kovalev jabbing well. Hopkins needs to land something hard...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hopkins 3 points down already. I can hear my heartbeat.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

kovalev is fighting a perfect fight , he's very relaxed. Hopkins lookin old as dirt.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sergey is JUST getting comfortable with Hopkins' timing.

I think he's about to turn it up.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hopkins is going to start looking for a way out he has no answers for kovalev


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

4:0 Hopkins reminds me on a journeyman right now who only looks to not get hit without getting enough of his own punches of.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

30-26 Kovalev. He's keeping Bernard on the run and against the ropes. Hopkins did land a counter left hook...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

30-26 kov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bhop theatrics starting soon


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

30-26. Locale .


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

This is like Drago-Creed

Kovalev is popping right now


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bernard is in total survival mode hes not even throwing back


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop getting knocked out cold in round 1.
> I'm calling it right now.
> tonight he gets embarassed and sent to the retirment home.


Almost got it..

Nice colors B Hop. So 80's..surf's up dude


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hopkins on pace to throw 150 punches


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

40-35


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop gonna throw himself on the ground next round and claim he was hit in the back of the head and now has double vision as a result of a foul.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

History will remember

that this night


Bernard Hopkins had a really, really nice robe.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Kovalev in control, but I didnt love that last round.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck Hopkins shows those flashes of brilliance but he is just too old. I like both fighters but I would like a Hopkins miracle


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

After a couple good right hands by KO, Hopkins lands a panic right to keep him off, but thats all he did.

40-35 Kovalev...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopkins ain't been interested in winning this right since the first minute was up. Survive mode now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

40:35
So far its pretty easy


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

When did Hopkins last throw a punch in this fight, ffs.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

CJ Ross has it even.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Kov fighting perfect. Being patient, using feints and opening hopkins up. countering well too. Hopkins is a bit befuddled.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Missing the fight...Hopkins getting whuped?


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Kovalev comfortably in control.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins is showing all these flashes of greatness but he is just too damn old and slow now. I would LOVE to see Tarver version of Hopkins fight Kovalev.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

50-44 kovalev


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

What a chin on B-Hop, puts Kov's previous opponents to shame.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop gonna go to sleep and do the stanky leg


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kovalev is not pure power as many thought.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lampley dick riding kovalev hard


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

The fight can continue like this until the end and Hopkins will claim he won


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Same thing as the rest. Kovalev is winning.
50-44


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopkins ain't been interested in winning this right since the first minute was up. Survive mode now. 

Fight over. Just a case of whether of not Kov can stop him in 7 rounds.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

mrtony80 said:


> Missing the fight...Hopkins getting whuped?


Hopkins is just looking his age against a young lion.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop aint big george. 
Going late won't do a damn thing.
LOL


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kovalev should nail that body more.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

kovalev has won every round and is now up seven points so he cant lose on the cards

he needs to just pace himself to go the 12 rounds and forget the konckout


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is how you do it. its never gonna look great with Hopkins. Kovalev's doing what needs to be done...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

60-53 kov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev giving Bhop too much respect.
destroy that motherfucker.
Knock his ass off.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Man if only BHOP was 4 years younger


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think Hopkins is gonna come forward soon if Kovalev tires


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalevs footworks makes Hopkins look stuipid. Way to smooth and fast.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> this is how you do it. its never gonna look great with Hopkins. Kovalev's doing what needs to be done...


Dawson looked great against Bhop x2


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins is getting clapped up. Eventually brother Nazeem is going to have to throw the towel- there's practically no way Hopkins can win now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hopkins just isn't throwing..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop just buckled Kovalev


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

mrtony80 said:


> Missing the fight...Hopkins getting whuped?


He's being outboxed and hit more then your ever used to seeing him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

60-53 Kovalev. Hopkins not throwing big shots that he need to turn it around. Left hook by Hopkins, Kovalev didn't blink. Naazim doing his best...


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

Sally is an oracle, and not even a virgin....

Melbourne cup. 2 old horses died. Old athletes, it aint their month....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

70-62 Kovalev. Hopkins needs a knockout. period...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> this is how you do it. its never gonna look great with Hopkins. Kovalev's doing what needs to be done...


Yep.

Steady, controlled, smart.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

70-43


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopkins has to walk him down, hes already took good shots he might aswell risk it

Kovalev looks abit tired


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Put his ass down Kovalev


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kovalev just doing what needs to be done. Taking no risks. Would like to see him put some more together but he's already out of his element this deep into a fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dawson looked great against Bhop x2


Fight looked a lot like this. Did what he had to do...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kovalev giving Bhop too much respect.
> destroy that motherfucker.
> Knock his ass off.


Agreed wtf is he doing he needs to gt stuck in, a flurry of punches ends this fight


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

hopkins needs a kd or ko to win.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This is just depressing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

oh! is Hopkins on his way?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Agreed wtf is he doing he needs to gt stuck in, a flurry of punches ends this fight


He's a fucking moron. He thinks Hopkins is some Lennox Lewis puncher that will KO him if he gets too aggressive.
Of course I heard Kovalev got a glass chin as well. Russian shit.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

HEAVY right hand by Kov


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev come on man you beating the hell out of this old man.
finish his ass


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

80-72


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sergei just doing his job. Winning.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

what the fuck is wrong with Nas' voice?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How can these people say this yet ignore Booner?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

kovalev going for the ko here and trying to make history


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

old men dont handle too many blows. . If Hop is copping too much leather, stop the fight!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> what the fuck is wrong with Nas' voice?


Sounded on the verge of tears.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Love Roy's backhanded compliment.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

80-71 Kovalev...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kovalev needs to KO him. He's fighting really scared against a 50 year old man.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

What's the call for the post fight interview - excuses or respect!?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Kovalev you bum, knock him out already


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

90-81 kovalev


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roy shitting on Bhop.
well if Kovalev doesn't knock him out atleast he can embarass him like this


----------



## sallywinder (Aug 4, 2013)

money. betting. i bet.....


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

kov needs to finish this already


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

That BHOP is still here says a lot. LEGEND


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kovalev needs to punish that body


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins getting schooled. But he is doing better than I thought.... I thought that Hopkins would get knocked the fuck out inside 8.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kovalev scared about his conditioning. This is uncharted territory for him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

90-80 Kovalev Hopkins not throwing enough big shots to get in. Kovalev fighting smart with the jab and right hands from the outside...


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Looks like Hopkins is about to lose to another white boy tonight :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

B-Hop showing he's alive in there...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop just made Kovalev dance.
Kovalev has a questionable chin. That is confirmed now.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Kov's got his legs stiffened again by those BHop shots, this dude cannot take a good punch


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

100-89


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins has lost every round but if he knocks him out here he is the GOAT.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

If you want to score a round for Hopkins, this was the one. Im not Kovalev still outlanded him.

100-89


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop just made Kovalev dance.
> Kovalev has a questionable chin. That is confirmed now.


Absolutely, when he gets hit its very obvious that each punch affects him quite a bit. Should be enough to get him through to the 12th tonight but those shoots really, really shook him..


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Kovalev got a glass fucking chin.............Pillow Fist BHOP is making his legs wobble tonight. I always knew it.

Prime Roy Jones Jr or Spinks would KO Kovalev in 1 round.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Hopkins just isn't throwing..


Wow, no shit..

Great analysis, boxing writer


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Absolutely, when he gets hit its very obvious that each punch affects him quite a bit. Should be enough to get him through to the 12th tonight but those shoots really, really shook him..


Should give Adonis some hope


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ward beats Kovalev pretty comfortably if he gets him in the ring soon. 

Kov - Stevenson is a great pick 'em


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If Hopkins managed to get a ko in the 12th I'd shit myself.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Absolutely, when he gets hit its very obvious that each punch affects him quite a bit. Should be enough to get him through to the 12th tonight but those shoots really, really shook him..


I think Stevenson could KO him cold. Kovalev's chin is REALLY fucking suspect.
I haven't seen someone react this way to BHOP'S punches since Trinidad rofl back in 2001.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Wow, no shit..
> 
> Great analysis, boxing writer


I did more pre fight analysis to this than you have done in your life.

All means shit now though since Hopkins is being dominated


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL
I can see it now
Kovalev didn't beat me, father time did.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Hopkins neednt worry Adonis will send Kov to the moon.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kovalev chasing, Hopkins retreating. 

110-98


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

110-98


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think Stevenson could KO him cold. Kovalev's chin is REALLY fucking suspect.
> I haven't seen someone react this way to BHOP'S punches since Trinidad rofl back in 2001.


Yea its bad I mean shit, both knees buckled. And weve seen him get floored before. Stevenson and Kovalev seems like a pick em at this point. Not too sure who I would favor. Probabaly still Kovalev I am not going to forget about his power just because he couldnt KO bernard. And he fights smart.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

Love how Kovalev is implementing those drills he was practicing in that video that was posted a few days ago.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh my god Kovalev almost got knockout


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I think Stevenson could KO him cold. Kovalev's chin is REALLY fucking suspect.
> I haven't seen someone react this way to BHOP'S punches since Trinidad rofl back in 2001.


You think Stevenson can take Kovalevs punches? Fonfara dropped him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Can Hopkins finish strong?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kovalev still shows the same flaws, Hopkins is just too old to take advantage.

Nas has no voice


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

nope. hes getting rocked!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev has no chin.. NONE


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

"3 minutes left in Bernard Hopkins career"... we can only hope.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Krusher!!!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh lord how did Hopkins survive


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop in a loss some how found a way to expose Kovalev.
Adonis Stevenson will quickly sign the fight for Kovalev now.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucking loved that last round. A beating, Hopkins took it like a man though.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

120-107

who'd thunked it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't even know what to think here.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

EVT win for BHOP


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

At the end of the 12th, Hopkins held is hand up, for help.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kovalev beats Hopkins around the ring in the 12th! All Hopkins could do to finish on his feet. Big fight by Kovalev. 

120-107 easy...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> EVT win for BHOP


Just for staying on his feet.

Unreal.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Hopkins' chin is fucking incredible. Solid steel.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Kovalev has no chin.. NONE


His feet got tangled...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Kovalev fought in round 1 like he dis in round 12 he would have got the stoppage


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

what a chin on hopkins.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopkins won the event thats all that matters


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kovalev gets kod by Stevenson. He a very bad chin.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

You school Bernard hopkins for 12 rounds, beat the shit out of him in the 12th. But at the same time get exposed. Wow. Time for bed. Good win for Sergie but that chin...


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Last round made up for the fight


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Kovalev's balance is really bad, especially on the backfoot. It will definitely land him some trouble in the future.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> EVT win for BHOP


I mean, hardly..... Good for bhop for finishing on his feet and whatnot, but Bhop spoiled throughout the whole fight. Really really negative aside from a few moments.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Stevenson just booked a one-way, first class ticket to the Congo.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Kovalev gets kod by Stevenson. He a very bad chin.


No. Stevensons chin is much worse. And Stevenson only has a left hand.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You think Stevenson can take Kovalevs punches? Fonfara dropped him.


No. Both got fucking glass chins. Ward will 12-0 both. Kovalev have let me down. He went 12 rounds against a dinosaur and Hopkins ate like 200 of his punches.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop announce the retirement now.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Kovalev gets kod by Stevenson. He a very bad chin.


You think Stevenson gets to him first? Fonfaras bum ass dropped him for fucks sake.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

respect to hopkins for taking a butt whooping and not quiting.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

man Hops chin is fkn crazy


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I mean, hardly..... Good for bhop for finishing on his feet and whatnot, but Bhop spoiled throughout the whole fight. Really really negative aside from a few moments.


Except Hopkins took like 100 punches to the face and still held his ground.
Kovalev is massively overrated and will get pillow fisted by Ward...........if Ward isn't retired.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Hopkins neednt worry Adonis will send Kov to the moon.


Adonis allready ducked both Hopkins and Kovalev. Adonis is a fraud who got hurt against guys like Bellew and Fonfara and got knocked out by Boone. 
You shit on Kovalev for his suspect chin. But Adonis not?
Butthurt much?


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Kovalev gets kod by Stevenson. He a very bad chin.


Stevenson is hardly B-Hop either.

That fight is the same as ever, first one that gets off wins.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

wow. Love Roy, don't like Max, both of them were terrible tonight. Under Bernard's balls all night. He wasn't landing, he wasn't throwing, he didn't come close to putting Kovalev in any danger...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Stevenson vs Kovalev is an intriguing fight

Stevensons left hand is so fast if Kovalev comes forward wrecklessly he could get caught

It best happen soon


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop in a loss some how found a way to expose Kovalev.
> Adonis Stevenson will quickly sign the fight for Kovalev now.


And he will get stopped in less than 5. Stevenson has a more suspect chin than Kovalev has ever shown. Kovalev is a much better Fonfara.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kingboxer said:


> Kovalev's balance is really bad, especially on the backfoot. It will definitely land him some trouble in the future.


This is what I was waiting to be exploited.

Still, credit to the man.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Kovalev will improve once he gets more confidence in his conditioning. His pacing tonight was more than conservative. He could've ended that fight 7 rounds earlier but had no faith in his ability to have a high output and last 12 rounds


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

120-107
120-107
120-106 Unanimous Decision Sergei Kovalev...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kingboxer said:


> Stevenson is hardly B-Hop either.
> 
> That fight is the same as ever, first one that gets off wins.


I've been saying Stevenson gets the ko for ages.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

If Hopkins would have seen a way out without obviously quitting, he would have taken it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Except Hopkins took like 100 punches to the face and still held his ground.
> Kovalev is massively overrated and will get pillow fisted by Ward...........if Ward isn't retired.


i really cant be bothered to talk to you


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalevs balance aint bad on the backfoot. It gets bad when he throws his own punches. At times. Not everytime but sometimes. Dont see where people see balance problems when Kovalev is in his normal fighting stance. To me it only gets bad when he throws combinations.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You think Stevenson gets to him first? Fonfaras bum ass dropped him for fucks sake.


 Caparello dropped Kovalev didn't he?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins tried to pull what his fellow Philly boxer Jimmy Young did and try to stink the shit outta his opponent but it didn't work. Least Hopkins can use the excuse of his age.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Let's not pretend Stevenson wants any of Kovalev. He had the chance and he ran like a bitch.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> And he will get stopped in less than 5. Stevenson has a more suspect chin than Kovalev has ever shown. Kovalev is a much better Fonfara.


Kovalev got a glass chin, Stevenson got a glass chin. Stevenson is faster, Kovalev is more skilled. Both will get raped by Ward.
Stevenson vs Kovalev is 50/50.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Kovalev said he thinks Bhop will beat Adonis. LOL


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kovalev breathing out his arse.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn bruh. getting watery eyed n shit


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Well done to my boy Krusher :happy

I've never been a fan of B-Hop but *much* respect to him for taking the fight and man is he tough...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop talking like this is the last one.
Hopefully it is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

TSOL said:


> Well done to my boy Krusher :happy
> 
> I've never been a fan of B-Hop but *much* respect to him for taking the fight and man is he tough...


Motherfucker was in survival mode the whole fight.
He just did the equivalent of the Narvez vs Donaire fight.
It just gets ignored because its Bhop doing it and he is 49.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate how Stevenson is such a coward and Ward is so inactive. These guys will beat Sergei....................


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Props to Bhop for not hugging the shit outta Kovalev


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Well done bhopal took alot of.punishment, kovalev is not what alot of us thought he was.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Caparello dropped Kovalev didn't he?


Off balance shot dude. No way to gauge his chin by that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop please fight Adonis and get put to sleep.
Please
I need to see this before he retires.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Proper respect from Hopkins.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> i really cant be bothered to talk to you


Ok retard. But Hopkins showed incredible heart and grit tonight and he won the event.
He also made Kovalev's stupid knees buckle. Kovalev got no chin.

But keep on acting high and mighty moron.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Jones seems to have tears in his eyes.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Hopkins is a legend, this is a good time to hang them up and enjoythe fruit of his labour.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Caparello dropped Kovalev didn't he?


Its a 50/50 fight, Fonfara dropped Stevenson he fights a bit similar to Kovalev

Kovalev got dropped by a southpaw, these guys have mega power, its hard to tell whos better because one punch out of nowhere could end it


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Off balance shot dude. No way to gauge his chin by that.


Just like it is no way to guage Adonis on a flash knockdown in a fight he won either right?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Off balance shot dude. No way to gauge his chin by that.


How about him being sparked as an amateur?


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Get that man to a hospital.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Caparello dropped Kovalev didn't he?


But he was not hurt.
Big difference. He also was not hurt against Hopkins.
Stevenson was hurt against euro level Fonfara and Bellew. He allready ducked both Hopkins and Kovalev and yet you pick this fraud?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop please fight Adonis and get put to sleep.
> Please
> I need to see this before he retires.


Give it a rest, Bama. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Jones seems to have tears in his eyes.


I think he had money on a knockout and bhop fucked him over again.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Btw lampreys a ***. Wouldn't give BHOP credit for a thing. Biased as hell.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Just like it is no way to guage Adonis on a flash knockdown in a fight he won either right?


Fonfara was a flash knockdown? Lol dude was as hurt as you can get. He allready got KNOCKEDOUT by a journeymen. Against Bellew also hurt.
Your bias is very big. Show me one fight where Kovalev was genuinly hurt like Duckinson was.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Also the vast majority of the posters on ALL the boxing sites were wrong about this fight.

They all said that 
1-Hopkins was going to school Kovalev or beat him.
2-Kovalev will brutally KO Hopkins.

Neither happened.
A boring points win happened.

Both sides need to eat crow. I find it especially annoying how all the Kovalev fans act like they said this all along.
No they didn't. They said Hopkins was going to get viciously killed and carried out.


----------



## Jun (May 22, 2013)

B-Hop fans so butthurt right now :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

[QUOeTE=Chacal;1634280]I did more pre fight analysis to this than you have done in your life.

All means shit now though since Hopkins is being dominated[/QUOTE]

Link?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Motherfucker was in survival mode the whole fight.
> He just did the equivalent of the Narvez vs Donaire fight.
> It just gets ignored because its Bhop doing it and he is 49.


Adonis high tailed it to showtime, everyone else got stopped. This dude had the balls to fight him and he took his best shots at fourty fucking nine. Gotta respect that


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Hopkins is stupid tough. Kovalev will get better from this fight. Good experience for him.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I was let down by Kovalev. He should have knocked out Hopkins. I want to see [email protected]


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop please fight Adonis and get put to sleep.
> Please
> I need to see this before he retires.


Dude stop, had Hopkins won you'd be sucking his dick from the balls all the way to the tip.

Props to 50 year old Hopkins getting in the ring with Krusher, not like that women beater Stevenson.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

TSOL said:


> Adonis high tailed it to showtime, everyone else got stopped. This dude had the balls to fight him and he took his best shots at fourty fucking nine. Gotta respect that


Fuck respecting him for not doing shit for 12 rounds and coasting on his old man rep.
Fuck Bhop.



~Cellzki~ said:


> Btw lampreys a ***. Wouldn't give BHOP credit for a thing. Biased as hell.


Give him credit for what, being in survival mode for 12 rounds.
Fuck that.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Also the vast majority of the posters on ALL the boxing sites were wrong about this fight.
> 
> They all said that
> 1-Hopkins was going to school Kovalev or beat him.
> ...


A schooling was as good, perhaps even better than the KO. Its good for Kovalev career for sure going 12 rounds. Hopkins has an ATG great chin, took some great shots. Much respect to him.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Btw lampreys a ***. Wouldn't give BHOP credit for a thing. Biased as hell.


I think he falls into the trap of looking at just what one fighter lands. Hopkins landed a body shot at some point and Lampley talked about what Kovalev landed up top that wasn't as clean, Roy had to point it out. Sometimes it's bias (as with Pac) other times it's lack of focus.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude stop, had Hopkins won you'd be sucking his dick from the balls all the way to the tip.
> 
> Props to 50 year old Hopkins getting in the ring with Krusher, not like that women beater Stevenson.


If Hopkins won he would deserve praise for an incredible upset.
That whole critique makes no fucking sense though.
If if was a fifth we'd all be drunk.

No props for signing to fight, Adonis would put Bhop to sleep with that speed and power, would embarass him and have in doing the stanky leg.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Fuck respecting him for not doing shit for 12 rounds and coasting on his old man rep.
> Fuck Bhop.
> 
> Give him credit for what, being in survival mode for 12 rounds.
> Fuck that.


if it were so easy I'm sure Kov's other opponents would've done the same. Fucker is tough and he has balls. I've never been a fan of B-Hop but I give him props.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Adonis allready ducked both Hopkins and Kovalev. Adonis is a fraud who got hurt against guys like Bellew and Fonfara and got knocked out by Boone.
> You shit on Kovalev for his suspect chin. But Adonis not?
> Butthurt much?


Why would i be butthurt i wanted Kov to win this fight so i could see Adonis KO him. And when did Adonis duck bhop? Bhop himself said out of the two he would be the harder fight. Youre reaching with this whole shitting on him nonsense, ive always thought n said on here Adonis would KO Kovalev and today just reaffirmed that.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

TSOL said:


> if it were so easy I'm sure Kov's other opponents would've done the same. Fucker is tough and he has balls. I've never been a fan of B-Hop but I give him props.


Didn't say it was easy, but when your only focus is to survive and not throw any fucking punches, its a lot easier than the people who have fougth him trying to do something.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> [QUOeTE=Chacal;1634280]I did more pre fight analysis to this than you have done in your life.
> 
> All means shit now though since Hopkins is being dominated


Link?[/QUOTE]

Here is 3 posts.

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-Predictions&p=1632304&viewfull=1#post1632304
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...HAVE-A-FIGHT&p=1632684&viewfull=1#post1632684
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?54004-Things-to-consider-before-writing-Hopkins-off


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I think he falls into the trap of looking at just what one fighter lands. Hopkins landed a body shot at some point and Lampley talked about what Kovalev landed up top that wasn't as clean, Roy had to point it out. Sometimes it's bias (as with Pac) other times it's lack of focus.


Hard focus/soft focus.

Each have their place but when you are scoring you gotta have soft focus.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Why are some Kovalev fans trying to argue that he doesn't have a poor chin?
He got sparked as an amatuer
He got dropped hard by Boone
He got dropped by Caparello
And he lets everybody know that he just got hit, not only can you see his legs stiffen when he gets caught good but he panics like a Khan or Wlad


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

Even though he took the beating of his life, Hopkins tucked his chin superbly. It's the only reason he survived (and I use that term generously, as I thought the fight should have been stopped in the 12th).

Adonis would get flattened in about 6 rounds. Kovalev has pretty much already taken the game.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It definitely seems like Hopkins night even in defeat. But for Kovalev, he Unifies WBA, WBO, and IBF light heavyweight championships. It's great to a division is coming to a head like this. If Haymon and Stevenson can manage to put the sport of boxing first for a second


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Just like it is no way to guage Adonis on a flash knockdown in a fight he won either right?


Adonis has shown a bad chin in several fights.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> Adonis has shown a bad chin in several fights.


So has Kovalev, thats might point.
While the last shot in the 12th was a knee tangle, Bhop did buckle Kovlev earlier in the fight I think round 2 or 3.
That too shows a chin problem for him.

I feel who ever can land first will have the advantage and I think that will be Adonis IMHO.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think he falls into the trap of looking at just what one fighter lands. *Hopkins landed a body shot at some point and Lampley talked about what Kovalev landed up top that wasn't as clean, Roy had to point it out*. Sometimes it's bias (as with Pac) other times it's lack of focus.


Lol I remember that. He's a clown.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So has Kovalev, thats might point.
> While the last shot in the 12th was a knee tangle, Bhop did buckle Kovlev earlier in the fight I think round 2 or 3.
> That too shows a chin problem for him.
> 
> I feel who ever can land first will have the advantage and I think that will be Adonis IMHO.


I don't think the dirty tranny loving ****** Al Haymon will give us the chance to find out.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Respect :bbb


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think the dirty tranny loving ****** Al Haymon will give us the chance to find out.


Haymon will make the fight if the money is right.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Hopkins granite chin cost me my Vcash.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Haymon will make the fight if the money is right.


Right...that's why Quillen turned down that career high payday and vacated his belt...


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So has Kovalev, thats might point.
> While the last shot in the 12th was a knee tangle, Bhop did buckle Kovlev earlier in the fight I think round 2 or 3.
> That too shows a chin problem for him.
> 
> I feel who ever can land first will have the advantage and I think that will be Adonis IMHO.


No way. You think the fighter with worse technique will land the big punch first? No way in hell.

Kovalev will land that right hand first and its done.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok retard. But Hopkins showed incredible heart and grit tonight and he won the event.
> He also made Kovalev's stupid knees buckle. Kovalev got no chin.
> 
> But keep on acting high and mighty moron.


When did his legs buckle? I saw him stumble and twist his leg a bit in one of the last rounds.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> No way. You think the fighter with worse technique will land the big punch first? No way in hell.
> 
> Kovalev will land that right hand first and its done.


Sometimes technique isn't the be all end all, unorthodoxness and speed can allow a person to land flusher earlier than orthodoxness. It depends. 
That said yes I do believe Adonis would be able to land on Kovalev early and bomb him out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Right...that's why Quillen turned down that career high payday and vacated his belt...


A lot of fighters turned down fighting under RocSports.
The measure of the move and others will be seen on what happens afterwards.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've been saying Stevenson gets the ko for ages.


It's a shame Adonis doesn't agree with you


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> It's a shame Adonis doesn't agree with you


I agree.

I hope he grows a pair.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I agree.
> 
> I hope he grows a pair.


He wanted Hopkins i think because he moved to Showtime. It backfired on him i would say. Fight needs to happen. Its a great stylistic clash which almost guarantees a KO and a proper unified champ.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

shenmue said:


> He wanted Hopkins i think because he moved to Showtime. It backfired on him i would say. Fight needs to happen. Its a great stylistic clash which almost guarantees a KO and a proper unified champ.


He didn't even want Hopkins he just didn't want Kovalev :lol: they've sparred and he knows what's coming. Beterbiev is the boy at the weight anyway


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

shenmue said:


> He wanted Hopkins i think because he moved to Showtime. It backfired on him i would say. Fight needs to happen. Its a great stylistic clash which almost guarantees a KO and a proper unified champ.


Credit to kovalev but I bet this wasn't as brutal as you expected :hey


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

thehook13 said:


>


Nice


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

JamieC said:


> He didn't even want Hopkins he just didn't want Kovalev :lol: they've sparred and he knows what's coming. Beterbiev is the boy at the weight anyway


He is a bitch if he didn't want Hopkins ha, yes i do like the look of Beterbiev. Possible Russian super-fight in the future.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Credit to kovalev but I bet this wasn't as brutal as you expected :hey


No it wasn't, but i didn't expect Kovalev to win every round if it went 12. Going 12 will actually do Kovalev a lot of good. Hopkins was very cautious, he is very smart and knocking him down so early probably made him even more cautious than he would have been. ATG chin on Hopkins by the way, took some heavy shots. Much respect to him. Many pluses for Kovalev and in a way better than an early KO even though i would have personally loved it,


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

That fight reminded me of Brock Lesnar vs Undertaker at wrestlemania.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

JamieC said:


> He didn't even want Hopkins he just didn't want Kovalev :lol: they've sparred and he knows what's coming. Beterbiev is the boy at the weight anyway


Yup

Beterbiev kos kovalev


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Yup
> 
> Beterbiev kos kovalev


Genuinely struggle to think of a LHW who will be likely to go distance with that beast, BHOP could but the rest will struggle to see 12 let alone win


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Respect :bbb





Hands of Iron said:


> Nice


Sadly end of an era now.

Once in a life time fighter, Bernard Hopkins. Some people aren't real respectful of what they saw at the end of Hopkins career.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Just got home from the fight. Thoroughly impressed at how smart and economical Kov was. Did not think he was that capable. Great win for him, forget Bernard's age.
@Robney hit me up with that avatar, congrats


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This fight went exactly how I thought. Kovalev was too much for Hopkins, but he's not going to stop him. There are certain fighters I would never pick to lose by stoppage and one of those fighters is Hopkins


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude stop, had Hopkins won you'd be sucking his dick from the balls all the way to the tip.
> 
> Props to 50 year old Hopkins getting in the ring with Krusher, not like that women beater Stevenson.


Bama has never been a fan of Hopkins


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Important win for Sadam Ali, stepping up against Abregu. I've been watching Ali since his amateur days then the Olympicsin 08. It's been a slow and quiet journey as a pro, Danny Jacobs and Deontay Wilder taking a lot more attention but I think Sadam can finally make a few statements for the next couple years. This was a risky fight for him but he was ready for it. The Welterweight Division has another fighter to look out for.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

So no GGG vs Hopkins fight now?


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

All three judges had Sergey Kovalev winning every round, I guess that makes them racist.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Kovalev got a glass chin, Stevenson got a glass chin. Stevenson is faster, Kovalev is more skilled. Both will get raped by Ward.
> Stevenson vs Kovalev is 50/50.


I pretty much agree with this. Stevenson v Kovalev is pretty much first man to land a big one wins and Ward outboxes both to a wide UD unless Ward is hiding a glass chin we didn't know about.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Right I watched the fight live (on TV obviously), and the first round KD was more off-balance, right? I haven't watched a rerun yet and I'll be fucked if I'm ploughing through 500 posts to get any thoughts, so I'll ask this now as I don't have the heart to watch the fight again as I was gutted with result enough.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Why would i be butthurt i wanted Kov to win this fight so i could see Adonis KO him. And when did Adonis duck bhop? Bhop himself said out of the two he would be the harder fight. Youre reaching with this whole shitting on him nonsense, ive always thought n said on here Adonis would KO Kovalev and today just reaffirmed that.


No. Duckinson got offers from hopkins AND kovalev. Now Dzckinson fights some no name euro level guy again (like fonfara). You tell me he dindt duck them?ðŸ˜¨


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> This fight went exactly how I thought. Kovalev was too much for Hopkins, but he's not going to stop him. There are certain fighters I would never pick to lose by stoppage and one of those fighters is Hopkins


Yeah. ATG chin (hagler style) plus very good defense. I just thought he couldnt take these punches anymore with 50.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I pretty much agree with this. Stevenson v Kovalev is pretty much first man to land a big one wins and Ward outboxes both to a wide UD *unless Ward is hiding a glass chin we didn't know about.*


Ward was floored by Boone and it wasnt a flash KD. I dont know if its glass, but i am more than sure that Kovalev can KTFO him.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

In the sober light of day a good performance from Kovalev. I don't think Stevenson handles Hopkins as easily as Kov did. Kovalev can throw with both hands and kept the pressure on Hopkins at all times, whereas Stevenson fights at a slower pace and basically only has that left hand. I think Hopkins can take that shot away from him quite easily.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Not a mark on his face.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Kov won every round, but man! That was an incredible defensive performance by Bernard. By the 3rd round, had Kov looking and not finding that right hand. The problem was that Hopkins couldn't close the gap effectively and didn't want to open up at the end of Kovalev's punches. Great gameplan by John David Jackson and the whole camp...and Hopkins is still ridiculously cagey. I hate the guy with a passion, but his defense at close quarters and footwork were impeccable.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

One thing that I didnÂ´t hear people talking but Kovalev looked huge in there in comparison with Hopkins, I donÂ´t know how much Kovalev weights in the the night of the fights but he certainly was much bigger than Bernard. To thinl that Bernard took the punches of a guy like this, and wasnÂ´t stopped! Damn..


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

That 12th round was very good.
Kovalev did a pretty good job.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ok retard. But Hopkins showed incredible heart and grit tonight and he won the event.
> He also made Kovalev's stupid knees buckle. Kovalev got no chin.
> 
> But keep on acting high and mighty moron.


No doubt. Nobody's denying Hopkins is the man for lasting 12 rounds with Killa Kovalev when no one else could.

doesn't change the fact that Hopkins was extremely negative, which was my original point. EVT wins have always been dumb imo


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Smirk said:


> Just got home from the fight. Thoroughly impressed at how smart and economical Kov was. Did not think he was that capable. Great win for him, forget Bernard's age.
> @Robney hit me up with that avatar, congrats


Someone got the janitor seats. :lol:


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> Someone got the janitor seats. :lol:


I'd be more than happy to have seats that close to the ring in a world title fight. My Froch - Kessler seats were fucking miles away...great atmosphere mind.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I looked too much into the Murat fight where Hopkins was getting hit flush a lot of the times. I'm not sure anyone can KO Hopkins, honestly. :lol:


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

As Roy pointed out, Kovalev feinted Hopkins, then dropped him with a counter right.

Kovalev showed he could box as well as punch.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> No. Duckinson got offers from hopkins AND kovalev. Now Dzckinson fights some no name euro level guy again (like fonfara). You tell me he dindt duck them?ðŸ˜¨


I agree his opposition has been poor since his move to showtime, but how did he duck Hopkins when Hopkins opted to fight Kovalev? Hopkins was pushing for that fight too and was said to be his preferred option.

People can say Stevenson ducked Kov but moving to AL Haymon makes sense as hes the most influential person in boxing atm. His record shows that hes willing to step up, he fought Dawson who was the man at lhw, wanted to fight Froch too at smw. If he doesnt fight Pascal or Beterbiev next year then youll have a point about him ducking top comp.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop announce the retirement now.


My feelings exactly.Leave with your dignity intact before someone knocks your head off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yeah. ATG chin (hagler style) plus very good defense. I just thought he couldnt take these punches anymore with 50.


yeah true, but I thought even though he's deteriorated at this age, he's crafty enough to clinch, tackle, headbutt his way from getting stopped


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> kovalev looks MASSIVE in comparison.


This. The size disparity was really surprising.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> I agree his opposition has been poor since his move to showtime, but how did he duck Hopkins when Hopkins opted to fight Kovalev? Hopkins was pushing for that fight too and was said to be his preferred option.
> 
> People can say Stevenson ducked Kov but moving to AL Haymon makes sense as hes the most influential person in boxing atm. His record shows that hes willing to step up, he fought Dawson who was the man at lhw, wanted to fight Froch too at smw. If he doesnt fight Pascal or Beterbiev next year then youll have a point about him ducking top comp.


Because Hopkins personally and his team said they offered the fight Stevenson but he wanted just way too much money.
There was a time when both where at Showtime and there they offered the fight to Stevenson. Dude is just not confident enough he can beat Kovalev or Hopkins thats why he demanded absurd money.

He also doesnt want anything of Pascal (Pascal and his team wanted the fight against Stevenson).
Dude is a joke and a fraud and shows whats wrong with boxing.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah true, but I thought even though he's deteriorated at this age, he's crafty enough to clinch, tackle, headbutt his way from getting stopped


Yep.
He even has with 50 a very good defens. Just couldnt get his offense doing because he is past it AND because Kovalev did a good job avoiding Hopkins offense.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Yep.
> He even has with 50 a very good defens. Just couldnt get his offense doing because he is past it AND because Kovalev did a good job avoiding Hopkins offense.


yeah and I've always been impressed by Kovalev, but his counters were beautiful last night. It seemed like whenever Hopkins wanted to throw he was eating return shots. It made him even more reluctant to through. Kovalev controlled the ring, the distance and everything. Truly special fighter. I think Stevenson still has a shot though because of his speed and power. I can envision Kovalev walking into a left hand. 
With that said, Adnois is lineal champ, but Kovalev is the best fighter in the division


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and I've always been impressed by Kovalev, but his counters were beautiful last night. It seemed like whenever Hopkins wanted to throw he was eating return shots. It made him even more reluctant to through. Kovalev controlled the ring, the distance and everything. Truly special fighter. I think Stevenson still has a shot though because of his speed and power. I can envision Kovalev walking into a left hand.
> With that said, Adnois is lineal champ, but Kovalev is the best fighter in the division


Yea, people said before the fight that Kovalev could not counter.
He proved them very wrong, Hopkins would sometimes come with a good shot and Kovalev would directly give something better in return.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, people said before the fight that Kovalev could not counter.
> He proved them very wrong, Hopkins would sometimes come with a good shot and Kovalev would directly give something better in return.


yeah exactly. People were thinking he was just a slugger, but no he's a legit boxer-puncher. He's not particularly fast, but he's athletic and has skills. They'd showed the replay after the rounds of a punch Hopkins lands and if he landed 2 shots, Kovalev was landing 3 harder ones. His punch selection was excellent also. Even the punches he pulled or feinted where great. Aim directly at the target even when Hopkins was in the middle of rolling and moving his head


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah exactly. People were thinking he was just a slugger, but no he's a legit boxer-puncher. He's not particularly fast, but he's athletic and has skills. They'd showed the replay after the rounds of a punch Hopkins lands and if he landed 2 shots, Kovalev was landing 3 harder ones. His punch selection was excellent also. Even the punches he pulled or feinted where great. Aim directly at the target even when Hopkins was in the middle of rolling and moving his head


I do think Kovalev should have thrown some uppercuts, but his performance was more than good enough anyway so that's just nitpicking.

Also listening to the Hopkins post-fight interview now, great interview from Hopkins.
Very classy interview


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> Yea, *people said before the fight that Kovalev could not counter.*
> He proved them very wrong, Hopkins would sometimes come with a good shot and Kovalev would directly give something better in return.


You know, there was ONE guy who kept insisting Kovalev was a very good counterpuncher. I can't remember WHO, exactly, but one of those guys everyone accuses of sometimes being batshit crazy. If only I could remember .... :smile


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and I've always been impressed by Kovalev, but his counters were beautiful last night. It seemed like whenever Hopkins wanted to throw he was eating return shots. It made him even more reluctant to through. Kovalev controlled the ring, the distance and everything. Truly special fighter. I think Stevenson still has a shot though because of his speed and power. I can envision Kovalev walking into a left hand.
> With that said, Adnois is lineal champ, but Kovalev is the best fighter in the division


Everyone seems to be talking about Kovalev's footwork and as Jones mentioned pre-fight he's no lead foot like Pavlik (or Cloud or Trinidad) those comparisons were ridiculous so i'm glad that notion has been eradicated. Haven't heard may people talking about his timing and counter punching which lead to the KD and neutralized Hopkins Jab which B-Hop even admitted post fight. The other big factor was his feinting the effectiveness of which is accentuated by the threat his power poses. Not only was he using his feinting beautifully to help position Hopkins where he wanted and set up punches while neutralizing Hopkins offense but it was kind of shocking to see how badly and animated his reactions to them often were.

Another interesting dynamic was Hopkins didn't want to go inside on Kovalev in spite of Nazim constantly imploring him to and the rare occasion he did manage to close that distance and clinch Kovalev was the one who would end up in a dominant body position controlling Hopkins, leaning on him, etc or landing the effective punch while inside chest to chest. He seemed to hurt Hopkins real early on with a short right like that, just leaning back enough to sneak it in. He outfoxed him to an extent.

I don't think anyone would mistake me for being a Hopkins fan but taking the fight, not looking for a way out and at a certain point it appeared like he had this dignified resolve like "okay i'm losing this badly but i'm going to show i can take whatever he has to offer and try to land something meaningful myself until the last second ticks away". I honestly believe he was totally out on his feet for the last minute or so in the 12th, he wasn't even moving out of the way of the punches anymore but still finished on his feet. A minute or so after the fight ended in his corner there was a camera shot where you could see him jumping up and down like he was trying to get his legs back. He manned the fuck up with that 12th round being one of the most courageous displays of toughness, grit, chin i have seen in a long time.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------

